# Skillet to Oven Steak



## chrisr116 (Apr 5, 2015)

I tried this recipe with sirloin steak a while back, and it produced probably the best tasting steak that I have ever cooked inside versus on the grill outside.  This is the only way I have been cooking steak after I tried it.  

One tip I think is very important to remember-  Pull the steak from the oven before it is done to your desired level of doneness.  The steak continues to cook as you let it rest and cool.  I like mine medium rare, and have learned to pull it after about 5 minutes from the oven, so it will end up medium rare.  A 10 minute cook time in the oven will yield a medium piece of meat...which is the way the wife likes hers.  

I don't use the butter like the recipe says, but it is great pretty much any way you choose to season it.  I use salt free Cavender's Greek Seasoning on mine.  I also have an all metal, oven safe skillet and just put the whole thing in the oven after I sear it.
*
Ingredients*

1 -1 1⁄2 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 boneless beef steak (1-1/2 pounds and cut 2-1/2 inches thick, New York or rib-eye cut)
garlic powder (optional)
freshly ground cracked black pepper (use as much as desired)
1 -1 1⁄2 tablespoon butter
salt (used only after cooking)

*Directions*

    Pat the meat dry using paper towels.
    Season the steak/s with black pepper, then allow the meat to sit at room temperature for 1 to 1-1/2 hours.
    Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
    Heat the oil in a cast-iron skillet over medium-high heat or just until the oil begins to lightly smoke.
    Cook/sear the steak in the heated skillet over medium-high heat until a dark crust has formed (about 5-6 minutes per side, reduce the heat if the meat is browning too quickly, if you prefer a lighter outside crust then reduce the time slightly).
    After the 5-6 minutes cooking on each side you may lift the steak with tongs and brown the edges also.
    Return the steak flat in the pan.
    Transfer the skillet to the oven and cook until an instant-read thermometer reads to desired doneness (oven cooking time will be anywhere from 5-15 minutes depending on the desired doneness of your steak --- for medium-rare 140-145 degrees and for medium 155-160 degrees. please be aware that the temperature will continue to cook after removing the steak so it is advised to pull the pan out slightly before the desired doneness).
    Transfer the steak to a plate using tongs (do not use a fork or the juices will run out).
    Spread the top with butter then season lightly with salt.
    Cover loosely with foil and allow to rest about 5-6 minutes.
    Slice across the grain.

*Nutrition Info*

Serving Size: 1 (28 g)

Amount Per Serving    % Daily Value 
Calories 222
Calories from Fat 226    102%
Total Fat 25.1 g    38%
Saturated Fat 9.1 g    45%
Cholesterol 30.5 mg    10%
Sodium 101.4 mg    4%
Total Carbohydrate 0 g    0%
Dietary Fiber 0 g    0%
Sugars 0 g    0%
Protein 0.1 g    0%


----------



## Sully (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup. I've been cooking my steaks in the oven this same way for a few years, and it works really well. I actually like to turn on the broiler instead of the oven, cuz it gets the oven hotter, plus it helps to add a little more crust to the top side. I like a really dark and thick sear/crust. I make a garlic and herb butter that I keep on hand in the freezer and throw a big hunk of that on top to melt. 

Damnit, now I'm hungry again!


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Yup. I've been cooking my steaks in the oven this same way for a few years, and it works really well. I actually like to turn on the broiler instead of the oven, cuz it gets the oven hotter, plus it helps to add a little more crust to the top side. I like a really dark and thick sear/crust. I make a garlic and herb butter that I keep on hand in the freezer and throw a big hunk of that on top to melt.
> 
> Damnit, now I'm hungry again!



Broiler, huh?  I will have to try that next time.  Sounds like a good idea.  Thanks Sully.  What I love about it is under that seared crust on the outside is the juiciest steak you could ask for.  Kind of reminds me of how a good prime rib turns out.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 6, 2015)

sounds like a mini pot roast kinda...I'll have to give it a try, thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 7, 2015)

Awesome chris.  I learned to do filets that way from an Emeril recipe.  Sear then 10 minutes in the 400° oven.  Tender as butter.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yep.  I was suprised how perfect they turned out.  And it very easy too.


----------

